# una pequeña ayuda con ltspice



## JFMORALEST (Dic 21, 2009)

buenas a tod@s...

es que apenas estoy empezando a usar ltspice... y no encuentro transformadores.. alguno sabe en que parte estan?... 

y otra cosa... alguno sabe donde encuentro un buen tutorial de este simulador??..

gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 21, 2009)

No hay transformadores de manera directa.

Primero se dibujan las bobinas y despues se escribe el comando con el coeficiente de acoplamiento.

Ej.: Si el primario es L1 y sec. L2 escribis K12  L1 L2 1
El ultimo parametro es el coeficiente de acoplamiento, si algo de flujo de dispersion es menor que 1.

Si fuera un transformador de varios secundarios escribis: Kx  L1 L2 L3 L4...Ln 1
Aca te conviene visualizar la orintacion de la bobina.

Si el transformador es trifasico es lo mismo , solamente que la declaracion de los coeficientes de acoplamiento lleva varias lineas.


Respecto a un tutorial... El help que trae es aceptable, pero lo mas conveniente en cuanto a ejemplos y modelos es el grupo de Yahoo


----------



## JFMORALEST (Dic 21, 2009)

oye mil gracias... ya logre hacer la simulacion que estaba haciendo!

Hola de nuevo....

ahora quisiera saber si alguien por favor sabe como generar una onda triangular periodica en ltspice.... pues ya genere una pero solo da el triangulo una vez, y pues estoy creando un archivo de texto para meterla como un archivo PWL pero es que la onda es de 50 KHz y necesito como 100000 oscilaciones, asi que es muy tedioso hacer ese archivo...

gracias..


----------

